# Wahbergii - Drop Dead !



## jimpaunik (Feb 5, 2012)

*One of my 2 wahlbergii´s was dead this morning..*

*Yesterday all was good*,

*but this morning it was brownish and dead..*

*What could cause this?*

RH 70%

23 C

*My chanses for breeding is gone,but the other one is still very alive and i really wanna know if i do something wrong with this specie?*


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 5, 2012)

What r u feeding it? Sounds like maybe an infection of some sort


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 5, 2012)

Crickets only.


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

Humidity sounds too high

They need great ventilation and lower humidity

And I had problems using crix with these guys


----------



## gripen (Feb 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> Humidity sounds too high
> 
> They need great ventilation and lower humidity
> 
> And I had problems using crix with these guys


+1


----------



## twolfe (Feb 5, 2012)

The care sheets for this species warn against too much moisture and infections. I misted mine every 2 - 3 days. The care sheets I found recommended around 60% humidity, but mine was lower than that in between spraying.

I never fed mine crickets. I would add some flying insects to the diet.

Good luck with your other one. Perhaps you can find a mate for it.

*Environmental conditions (from Keeping Insects)*

The ideal temperature is about 26 ° C, but can vary between 25 ° C and 30 ° C. At night the temperature should be at least 18 ° C.

This species has no very high demands on the humidity, but too much moisture is deadly to them because of infections. Spray about 3 times a week with clean water. Drinking from the water droplets is important for this species. Proper ventilation is crucial, and mold should be avoided at all times for this species. Especially the adults may do better in a dry environment than a too wet environment. The air humidity should be around 60%.


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 5, 2012)

Okey thanks  

it´s about -15C outside, so it´s difficult to find food for them, wish it was spring..


----------



## twolfe (Feb 5, 2012)

It's too cold for insects here in Minnesota, too. Do you have a source in Sweden where you can order fly pupae?


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 5, 2012)

No i cant get my hands on anything else than Crickets... I want to give them variation but its impossible now.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 5, 2012)

jimpaunik said:


> No i cant get my hands on anything else than Crickets... I want to give them variation but its impossible now.


have you tried the UK mantis website? maybe someone from there can ship you flys each week or two?

Harry


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 5, 2012)

I will do. Adress?


----------



## twolfe (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/forum.php


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 5, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> The care sheets for this species warn against too much moisture and infections. I misted mine every 2 - 3 days. The care sheets I found recommended around 60% humidity, but mine was lower than that in between spraying.
> 
> I never fed mine crickets. I would add some flying insects to the diet.
> 
> ...


I love that you cited the source material! I know it's a pain to look things up, but I (for one) appreciate the effort.


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a subadult shield (Rhrombo) do the same thing!!

She also was last given cricks.

Did yours turn black with black eyes?


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep! Brown body and black eyes.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 6, 2012)

did you feed carrots to the crickets?

Harry


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope no carrots. Fresh Salad and dog food pellets they love it.. Protein. But never carrots.


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had lots of young mantids just drop dead, but they didnt have black eyes and turn dark

all over their bodies!!

At first, I thought it was a bad crick, but they are all getting the same cricks.

So it must not be the cricks!!?? Right??

I dont believe mantids will suddenly drop dead because the RH went up or down overnight!!

If you have the stomach for it (it's gross), you can catch are raise your own flies.

But it's probably too cold in Sweden to do that!!


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 8, 2012)

i have not seen a fly or any other insect in 6 -7 months. I guess this death will be a mystery..


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 8, 2012)

And i live too far away from any insect breeders.


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is what happened to mine.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2012)

That's to bad, hope that you find some one to help find another to mate with her.


----------

